# packaging



## Sunny Daze (Jan 14, 2008)

I have recently begun to dabble in cheese making. So far I've made chevre, feta, ricotta and yogurt successfully! yippee! I have given some samples to my friends/family in little containers/baggies and have had requests for more. I would like a more professional way to package though, especially for the chevre. Is there a good place to buy containers, what do you all use? Of course I am doing this on a very small scale so can't buy huge quantities of anything, but I still would like it to look nice  Thanks!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm thinking of asking at the local grocer's deli. I have bought pkg. from them for other things. My chevre is too soft to hold it's shape very well without some sort of container. Maybe I'm making it too soft but I like it better that way


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

The deli counter is a great idea! I buy cheap plastic containers in the isle by the plastic wrap.

Christy


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

My milk customers get theirs in half pint or pint canning jars.
We trade out each week- they bring me the empties and I bring them refills.
Family does this too. That way we are not contributing to more plastic trash and somehow magically and luckily my soft cheeses weigh out at exactly eight oz in a half pint and 16 in a pint so easy to know what to charge!

About the soft chevre- I have found a great fun way to make something else out of left over chevre type cheeses. I bought some plastic drinking cups and drilled holes in the bottom. I put a scoop of the chevre after draining into the cups and let them sit out overnight at room temp on a bakers rack to drain a bit more. Then pop them out of the cups and roll the cheese in coarse salt and place them on a cheese mat in the bottom of a container and put them uncovered in the fridge for several days. They will dry and become sliceable and still have that creamy texture of chevre. after they have formed a firmer cheese wrap in plastic to avoid the absorbtion of unwanted flavor from other foods. Excellent with fruit. 
My husband loves this stuff and slices it thinly onto fresh bread with our homemade summer apple butter. 
Lee

_*Edited by BlissBerry - content_


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh...don't know why I didn't think of using the jars. I use them for everything else.

I think I'll try the cup draining idea....it could be done in the fridge too.


----------

